
Show HN: Try out the fast free WordPress theme for Gutenberg - gutenix
https://webcodebuilder.com/
======
gutenix
Gutenix is a free theme that will become a part of a full subscription with
the professional blocks for Gutenberg and dozens of templates.

Right now it's a free theme that you can check and try out by registering a
free account. Please feel free to share your opinion of it.

------
markx2
There is no way to delete an account on your site.

~~~
gutenix
Hi, we delete an account at the user request (as described in the Privacy
Policy).

------
markx2
cherry-x-dynamic-css.php

line 525 $variables = $this->get_css_varaibles();

typo?

~~~
gutenix
Hi, thanks for the question .

No, it's not a typo. It's a framework that's used in the theme.

